# 1987 Bianchi Campion D'Italia



## Angelracer

I recently picked this bike up for FREE! It has maybe 6-7 small 1-2 milimeter chips in the celeste paint, but besides that the frame is in exelent condition. 

I am wondering if it is worth keeping the frame and putting a new groupset, updating the stem which would require a new fork, handlebars etc...???

Setup as is:
Frame: Columbus tubing, Bianchi Campione d'Italia
Wheelset: Ambrosio Extra 19 Durex
Crankset: unsure but it says 'S' France
Front derailer: Suntour Cyclone 5000
Rear Derailer: Suntour Cyclone 7000
Handlebar: ITM Mod. Mondal
Stem: unsure...black
Seatpost: steel somthing
Seat: it came with a Bianchi Selle Italia, but I put a newer Selle San Marco

Or...are the componets on the bike good as is? Im looking for a quality training bike and Im not too worried to pay about $800 on new componets for the bike.


----------



## The Walrus

Unless something is broken or non-functional, I'd do nothing more than thoroughly clean it, lube it, slap on a set of fresh cables and maybe brake pads, and then start racking up the miles. A bike of that vintage probably has 7sp, so your dropout spacing will be 127 instead of 130. You could squeeze an 8/9/10sp hub in there, but why go to the trouble and expense of "upgrading". Absolutely nothing wrong with 7sp, as long as it's working.


----------



## Angelracer

I think I will stick with the way it is, I've been using it for about a month now and the shifters are great, im going to replace the brakes I dont like side pull( i think thats what they are called).


----------



## Angelracer

my bianchi.jpg


----------



## meltorment

*photo*

hello.
i am new to this forum, but registered in hopes of finding some info about a bianchi i just acquired. from your description, it sounds like the one i have may be very similar to yours. i could not view the image you posted, so could you foward it to me? thanks.


----------



## Angelracer

meltorment said:


> hello.
> i am new to this forum, but registered in hopes of finding some info about a bianchi i just acquired. from your description, it sounds like the one i have may be very similar to yours. i could not view the image you posted, so could you foward it to me? thanks.


I used this website:http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm to find the age of my bike by looking at the stamped code on the derailurs. Good luck figuring out what your bike's age!


----------



## meltorment

Angelracer said:


> I used this website:http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm to find the age of my bike by looking at the stamped code on the derailurs. Good luck figuring out what your bike's age!


thx for your help. i was scratching my head at first, glancing at the url  but, the website does provide useful info and links. still, i'm finding it rather difficult, combing over mere tidbits. would it help to post some pics of my frame?


----------



## Angelracer

meltorment said:


> thx for your help. i was scratching my head at first, glancing at the url  but, the website does provide useful info and links. still, i'm finding it rather difficult, combing over mere tidbits. would it help to post some pics of my frame?


I would like to see pictures of your frame, althogh im not a Bianchi expert, I'm 3 years older than my bike, but it would be nice to look and learn


----------



## meltorment

Angelracer said:


> I would like to see pictures of your frame, althogh im not a Bianchi expert, I'm 3 years older than my bike, but it would be nice to look and learn


here you are. please note, that my intention was to convert this frame to single speed. so, after these photos were taken, i removed the cable guides, downtube shifter and chainstay braze ons...hope that wasn't a bad thing to do...

i will send another message with two other pics...


----------



## meltorment

meltorment said:


> here you are. please note, that my intention was to convert this frame to single speed. so, after these photos were taken, i removed the cable guides, downtube shifter and chainstay braze ons...hope that wasn't a bad thing to do...
> 
> i will send another message with two other pics...



here's the others...


----------



## Angelracer

I'm not sure if it work's or not, I dont remeber how to attach pictures on online forums (I havent been online much for a while)


----------



## meltorment

Angelracer said:


> I'm not sure if it work's or not, I dont remeber how to attach pictures on online forums (I havent been online much for a while)



the derailleur looks exactly like the one i removed from my frame. in fact, most of the parts are a splitting image, except my version has definitely seen better days...

...i removed the stem and seatpost and looked at the inner walls of the tubing - no rifling or ridges as some would suggest a dead ringer for columbus tubing. 

...Angelracer, does your b.b. have similar stamped codes?


----------



## Angelracer

meltorment said:


> the derailleur looks exactly like the one i removed from my frame. in fact, most of the parts are a splitting image, except my version has definitely seen better days...
> 
> ...i removed the stem and seatpost and looked at the inner walls of the tubing - no rifling or ridges as some would suggest a dead ringer for columbus tubing.
> 
> ...Angelracer, does your b.b. have similar stamped codes?



Yeah, not the same serial number or whatever, but otherwise our frames are identical, your bike is most likly a 1987 unless your derailurs indicate otherwise. I'm lucky I got this bianchi for free, it has about 8 chips in the paint that are un-noticeable, and besides that, the bike looks virtually brand new. Even look at how shiny the spokes are on the Ambrosio wheels, I think the original owner barly even used the bike I have, I will keep it in good shape, its a training bike for me, but I keep it extremly clean.


----------



## meltorment

Angelracer said:


> Yeah, not the same serial number or whatever, but otherwise our frames are identical, your bike is most likly a 1987 unless your derailurs indicate otherwise. I'm lucky I got this bianchi for free, it has about 8 chips in the paint that are un-noticeable, and besides that, the bike looks virtually brand new. Even look at how shiny the spokes are on the Ambrosio wheels, I think the original owner barly even used the bike I have, I will keep it in good shape, its a training bike for me, but I keep it extremly clean.



mahalo for your input. my next hurdle will be to find somone locally to refinish it. if i ever get to that stage, i will share pics of the resurrection...


----------

